# Becoming more or less Dog friendly?



## allyscout (May 14, 2013)

Hi folks, I have read a lot of posts regarding moving our pet dog and cat to Dubai. I am not concerned re the actual shipping and logistics of the move, or indeed with our cat who is a mature Siamese and happy to be an indoor cat as much as out. However I am concerned about our black Labrador, who is only 2, very fit and loves her walks and swims. A lot of the older threads go back quite a few years therefore my questions are: Is Dubai becoming better for dogs to live in or more difficult, does anyone use the dog activity park place, is there anywhere we could take her to swim and chase her ball legally? We of course wish to be respectful to local beliefs. Also hopefully my Husband will get an academic post in one of the universities. Do any members have experience of where we may be housed and could this possibly be in one of the more "dog friendly" locations? Thanks for any up to date advice!


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

I live in Marina and it's very dog-friendly. I've met about 4 dogs in my building in less than 3 weeks and I see people walking them constantly.

I NEED A PUPPY!


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Just met 5 more as I was leaving for dinner tonight


----------



## Zingy (May 14, 2013)

Dec tower dubai marina is a very dog friendly building and also has a beach around where u can take ur dog for a walk, swim , play ! I have one too )


----------



## MAW0504 (Oct 6, 2009)

Paws Day Care down in Green Community is fantastic - the dogs have loads of space, a swimming pool, tubes and obstacles, hundreds of toys and company! Really good to use.

Generally the communities welcome considerate dog owners - leashes are law, pick the poop up and don't leave the dog barking in the garden at all hours and you'll have no problems. Unfortunately there are a lot of dog owners out there who let the others down - I'll never understand why a pet owner would miss out on the joy of walking them and let the maid do it!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

saw some muppets walking Huskies earlier this week.

There is no way there should be a Husky in the Middle East.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

vantage said:


> saw some muppets walking Huskies earlier this week.
> 
> There is no way there should be a Husky in the Middle East.


Sadly there are lots of them and many get dumped as people don't realise how much work they can be. It's not necessarily the heat - they have insulated coats which work to cool as well as warm. many owners here have special cooled rooms for them.

It;s actually the sheer amount of exercise they require. They're super powered working dogs used to dragging sleds for hours in harsh conditions. They have to be worked or they get bored and become destructive.

Saw one moron who'd clipped his husky.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

when you need a 'special cooled room' for your pet, you shouldn't have that pet - in my opinion!
Most dogs (except the ridiculous little ones that dafties carry around in hand bags need serious exercise, and a stroll round the block before sunrise and after sunset doesn't cut it.
This was the prime reason for the heartbreaking decision to leave our dog back in the UK with family.
The same goes for cats kept permanently indoors. Shouldn't be allowed!

saw a clipped Border Collie the other day. They have HUGE problems with eyesight when they get clipped. They are so used to having a big fringe of hair in their face, that the exposure can be crippling - and that's even in the UK, let alone here.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

I fmy dog needs a good run or swim we take her to Ghantout by the cassels hotels, the sea comes inland and is great for a long walk and for her to chase bits of wood into the river. I have a golden retriever and she loves the sun, even in summer she wants to go outside and lie in it. That may have something to do with the kids having the AC on super chilled though and she just needs a 'warm'


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Laowei said:


> I fmy dog needs a good run or swim we take her to Ghantout by the cassels hotels, the sea comes inland and is great for a long walk and for her to chase bits of wood into the river. I have a golden retriever and she loves the sun, even in summer she wants to go outside and lie in it. That may have something to do with the kids having the AC on super chilled though and she just needs a 'warm'


the taller my kids get, the higher up i'm going to move the AC thermostat!
thanks for the warning!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Many animals are far more adaptable than people think. With regards to the indoors cat - it doesn't bother many cats. One of mine was a farm cat I had in the South West roaming for miles, now he couldn't care less about going outside. He sleeps all day. Plus there are so many nutters who are cruel to animals here, I'm not willing to take the risk really, plus he's already the bionic cat after being hit by a car back in the UK.

So many dogs just shouldn't be here though, it's not the correct climate for them and I think some dogs certainly aren't getting the exercise they require. I can't tell you have many retrievers are in our compound who are grossly overweight because they just go 'round the block'.


----------



## Calisthenia (May 4, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> I NEED A PUPPY!


Please get one from one of the animal shelters in that case, and of course only if you can offer a forever home.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

For many individuals who have dogs here, they have seperate chilled rooms for their dogs as they may like to have a dog, but a dog is still harem. If you are an animal lover, but the rest of your familiy isnt.... a chilled room is not such a bad thing. I would be living in that room, and expand it to be a second house probly.... if I was in such a situation


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

vantage said:


> the taller my kids get, the higher up i'm going to move the AC thermostat!
> thanks for the warning!


Do it! My girls are 15 and 17 and their bedrooms are bloody freezing 18 degrees in the room and they're in bed in sweats and quilt wrapped round their head. Told them next time i do a barracuda run all the stock is going in their rooms keep it nice and chilled.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Chocoholic said:


> Many animals are far more adaptable than people think. With regards to the indoors cat - it doesn't bother many cats. One of mine was a farm cat I had in the South West roaming for miles, now he couldn't care less about going outside. He sleeps all day. Plus there are so many nutters who are cruel to animals here, I'm not willing to take the risk really, plus he's already the bionic cat after being hit by a car back in the UK.
> 
> So many dogs just shouldn't be here though, it's not the correct climate for them and I think some dogs certainly aren't getting the exercise they require. *I can't tell you have many retrievers are in our compound who are grossly overweight because they just go 'round the block'*.


Seen few owners like that as well tbf.


----------

